# Curious and needing some reassurance please



## Borders2 (Oct 18, 2020)

On our last trip out we shared a spot with a camper and he deployed a sat dish on a tripod. https://www.satgear.co.uk/vuesat-ea...find-system-designed-for-use-with-any-tv.html

Now on our Avtec TV there is a Sat in Ariel point. I am hoping that by buying a sat dish and plugging it in to the TV that's all we need? 

Hope springs eternal....

B2


----------



## Moped (Oct 18, 2020)

That’s all you need as a minimum.

A satellite finder may be useful however if it’s a manual dish set up.


----------



## witzend (Oct 18, 2020)

Depending where You'll use it North of Scotland and any where in Europe apart from the North coast of France you probably need a larger one which would also make locating the Satellite easier
Looking at Avtec tvs they seem to have a built in satellite tuner so you'll not need that part of the link you posted if thats correct you just need a dish an tripod like this one 








						Satellite dish Maxview omnisat, Perfect for Caravans, Motorhomes or Narrowboats  | eBay
					

Sold as seen, photos uploaded shortly.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## harrow (Oct 18, 2020)

Moped said:


> That’s all you need as a minimum.
> 
> A satellite finder may be useful however if it’s a manual dish set up.



And a compass virtually essential   its a lot harder to line up a satellite dish than a TV aerial


----------



## yorkieowl (Oct 18, 2020)

We bought a sat dish for ours once, ended up never fitting  it and wondered why the heck we’d bothered buying it,  as we rarely watched tv when we were away in the van anyway.


----------



## Borders2 (Oct 18, 2020)

We ain't tv fiends but after five days with out we began to wonder what the news was. 

Yes we only tour in Scotland. So the thinking is we need something bigger?

PH


----------



## witzend (Oct 18, 2020)

harrow said:


> And a compass virtually essential   its a lot harder to line up a satellite dish than a TV aerial


With practice it's easy we have a maxview manual on the vans roof just with the knowledge of where the sun will be at midday and/or which direction other dishes in the area are pointing my wife can locate a signal while I turn the gas on


----------



## exwindsurfer (Oct 18, 2020)

I’ve a free tripod stand if you want one .I am in Sunderland .you should be able to pick up a second hand sky dish cheap enough that all I use when I had the caravan.


----------



## SimonM (Oct 18, 2020)

There is an app that I use that I find helpful - SatFinder Lite - it’s a freebie. I’ll park up, use the app to make certain close trees aren’t obscuring the view, and move the MH to somewhere a bit better. It’s been rather useful in the Alps recently as sometimes they’ve parked big mountains in the way.


----------



## QFour (Oct 18, 2020)

We watched / listened to a guy on a Spanish Aire at Grau. He had his mounted on the wing mirror of his motorhome. He had one of the Sat SWR meters that gives out a piercing beep when you get a good signal. So he set it all up and spent the next 2 hours in and out of the motorhome with his SWR meter squeaking. Eventually he gave up and then started the whole pantomime all over again the following morning. We also watched a guy a few years back with one on a tripod. I saw him the following day and asked if he got it sorted. Yes he said eventually but the match had finished by the time I got a picture I could watch


----------



## mfw (Oct 19, 2020)

Tried the tripod mounted satellite dish never managed to find signal so gave up trying before i lost what little patience i have


----------



## DTDOG (Oct 19, 2020)

I used to go down the satellite dish route many years ago, but now the country has gone totally digital from the transmitters I find it much easier to have one of those little stick aerials.
One advantage of freesat (satellite) over Freeview (from transmitter stations) is you can watch your own local news regardless of where you are. You don't re tune your TV, you just reposition your dish at your new location.
However, there lies your problem. You not only have to get the dish pointing in the right direction (side to side) you also have to get the right angle of elevation (up and down). And believe me, this is very much a hit and miss affair.

Images of me at the first Wildcamping meet at Buxworth trying for hours to get my dish to line up correctly. It brought hours of entertainment for everyone else around me!!


----------



## Biggarmac (Oct 19, 2020)

I have all sorts of sat dishes, finders etc.  My late husband used to set them up.  I can't be bothered with all the messing about.  I'm near Biggar if you want any of them to try.  Meg


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 19, 2020)

Are they still showing fireball xl5 on tv,its been a while since i seen one.


----------



## caledonia (Oct 19, 2020)

We just use iplayer and Skygo on the iPad for our TV needs.


----------



## DTDOG (Oct 19, 2020)

I used to go down the satellite dish route many years ago, but now the country has gone totally digital from the transmitters I find it much easier to have one of those little stick aerials.
One advantage of freesat (satellite) over Freeview (from transmitter stations) is you can watch your own local news regardless of where you are. You don't re tune your TV, you just reposition your dish at your new location.
However, there lies your problem. You not only have to get the dish pointing in the right direction (side to side) you also have to get the right angle of elevation (up and down). And believe me, this is very much a hit and miss affair.

Images of me at the first Wildcamping meet at Buxworth trying for hours to get my dish to line up correctly. It brought hours of entertainment for everyone else around me!!


----------



## 2cv (Oct 19, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Are they still showing fireball xl5 on tv,its been a while since i seen one.



Here you go.


----------



## mid4did (Oct 19, 2020)

I,ve taken my satellite dish off the roof and done away with sat tv completely.
I now have a small microwave in the tv cabinet 
When I had a tripod mounted dish years ago I used  dishpointer


----------



## witzend (Oct 19, 2020)

Borders2 said:


> Yes we only tour in Scotland. So the thinking is we need something bigger?



Thats classed as zone 2  & 80cm dishes are recommended


----------



## Borders2 (Oct 20, 2020)

Ok so the sat idea is being mocked. Fair enough so........... What kit will get a TV signal to the TV when the Avtec cannot find it's own? 

B2


----------



## 2cv (Oct 20, 2020)

Borders2 said:


> Ok so the sat idea is being mocked. Fair enough so........... What kit will get a TV signal to the TV when the Avtec cannot find it's own?
> 
> B2



I use an Amazon fire stick with an unlimited data sim in a mifi dongle. Of course it’s reliant on a phone signal, but it’s rare not to have one these days and the coverage maps are very accurate. Not only do you have access to tv, but the catch up apps and you tube.


----------



## witzend (Oct 20, 2020)

I've been happy to use my satellite system and it's worked every where in UK. Your alternative is a data sim in a mobile router but as you tour in Scotland I believe mobile phone signals can be patchy in parts. I'd stick with the sat dish although I'd again have a roof mounted manual dish no system updates as do the auto systems to let you down easy to get a signal even in a layby at a lunch stop


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Oct 20, 2020)

If you have good phone data.package get.a amazon fire stick .load itv hub bbc I player nexflix and more ..
We use it all the time . Also we use a hard drive which we load up  with films tv programs .


----------



## Borders2 (Oct 20, 2020)

Umm where we had no tv signal there was no phone either or at least on our o2 phones. Which makes me laugh when people say they are going hill walking with no  map or compass as their phone is both.... that is when it works of course.


----------



## mid4did (Oct 20, 2020)

I found a large 1 metre dish on gumtree and used that as far as Javea in spain to get freesat back home ,before they altered the footprint .I used to wedge it in front of the bike rack.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 20, 2020)

I have a semi-automatic 80cm dish, a motor winds it up then I turn it manually to find the satellite, but if I was replacing it I would fit the one witzend has, it is a lot easier to line up a roof-mounted dish than one on a tripod especially in bad weather.
Finding the satellite becomes easy after a bit of practice


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 20, 2020)

I see them on camp sites.


----------



## witzend (Oct 21, 2020)

I know nothing of these never used one but seems to good to be true but if your thinking of a Amazon firestick maybe worth a go








						AMAZON Fire TV Stick 4K with Alexa Voice Remote - Currys  | eBay
					

Model: Fire TV Stick 4K with Alexa Voice Remote. Box contents: - Amazon Fire TV Stick 4K with Alexa Voice Remote;- HDMI extender cable;- AAA batteries x 2;- USB cable and power adaptor;- Quick start guide.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## GeoffL (Oct 21, 2020)

witzend said:


> I know nothing of these never used one but seems to good to be true but if your thinking of a Amazon firestick maybe worth a go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The seller's profile has alarm bells going off in my head. The guy could be legit. However, the seller account was only created yesterday, has no business address, has no feedback and the price, at £12.99 for something that retails in Currys for £49.99, seems way too good to be true.


----------



## Millie Master (Oct 21, 2020)

Or the very best thing to do is to leave your TV's at home and enjoy the countryside along with a good book, all washed down with a glass or two of your favourite tipple.


----------



## mid4did (Oct 21, 2020)

Watch out for the black friday deals coming up,Currys and argos drop their prices by a good amount.I only use downloader to setup apktime and get my apps from there.


----------



## witzend (Oct 21, 2020)

GeoffL said:


> The seller's profile has alarm bells going off in my head. The guy could be legit.


Thats what I though when I first looked he'd sold 188 just looked an hes sold 300 an none left


----------



## Borders2 (Oct 22, 2020)

We have been lent a sat dish and the "easyfind" is not showing up on the Avtec advanced screen. The Avtec has sat in on the tv and their website seems to suggest that the easyfind app should be there but having tried three ways it don't show up where it should.... bit baffled tbh.

We actually travel with hundreds of ebooks but frankly they don't keep us upto date with the covid news and the radio on the so called satnav unit is shite.


----------



## witzend (Oct 23, 2020)

Borders2 said:


> We have been lent a sat dish and the "easyfind" is not showing up on the Avtec advanced screen. The Aztec has sat in on the tv and their website seems to suggest that the easyfind app should be there but having tried three ways it don't show up where it should.... bit baffled tbh.



Does your model Avtec have a satellite receiver built in ?  looking at ebay some only have freeview not freesat which would mean you'll need a sat receiver I only use a silver crest from aldi with easy find built in
If TV wouldn't work I'd not leave home until I'd got it working


----------



## korky (Oct 23, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Are they still showing fireball xl5 on tv,its been a while since i seen one.


Bought the box set of XL5 years ago,brilliant stuff. "Trial by Robot" episode,the robots are made of old hoover parts.


----------



## mikeroch (Oct 25, 2020)

Regarding satellite coverage .... I had good reception off Astra 2 via my Snipe antenna all the way to a camp spot in the very North of The Shetland Islands near Muckle Flugga (what a wonderful name!).


----------



## Okta (Oct 25, 2020)

Avtex DRS TVs have the Easyfind system. I have a portable dish with Easyfind and lining it up is fairly easy. Here are the Avtex Easyfind instructions. https://www.avtex.co.uk/manuals/185_215DRS_Easyfind.pdf


----------



## stehunter9 (Oct 25, 2020)

Hi we have the Vuesat system you mention. Yes it is all you need if you have an Avtex tv with DRS in the model number as these have the sat reciever box built in. The Vue sat has an easy find system where you simply move the dish until the red light turns green. It is quicker if you have a cheap compass to point it south in the firstplace then it just needs turning to the east slightly. A very simple process.. We've only used it in the UK but it works well.


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Oct 26, 2020)

Borders2 said:


> Umm where we had no tv signal there was no phone either or at least on our o2 phones. Which makes me laugh when people say they are going hill walking with no  map or compass as their phone is both.... that is when it works of course.


Please don't mock hillwalkers using their phone rather than map - most modern smartphones don't need a signal to use as a map!!!!!. My phone on EE worked all round Scotland in September apart form one small dead spot in Glencoe. O2 is useless in Scotland I've been told 

I am an accomplished hillwalker and hold an expedition warrant and most holidays are in North-West Scotland where I disappear into the mountains (no climbing or hard scrambles involved) whilst wife reads..... I always take a map and compass but have never needed them even in poor weather. I have a Samsung S10 (which is waterproof) on which I have the less known OMN (Outdoor Map Navigator) and more well known Viewranger Apps. Both use the latest OS maps under subscription which I update via 4G before I leave. (Those thinking they can simply use Google Maps need their head looking at as that give no elevation data etc (grid lines) and could be dangerous!) 90% of the time I leave the phone on Airplane mode (occasionally though sending picture via WhatsApp to the wife to make her jealous of the views) so it uses the incredibly good GPS system for location - accuracy is incredibly good to within a couple of metres at worst . Beauty is the OMN tracks you and logs your route which can be uploaded if you we in need of urgent help with phone switched on or to follow back. I always carry 2 power packs to ensure phone always has charge - only used one once. Paper map is used to get overall plan of route but I can upload waypoints to walk to as well. I have a Suunto watch (15 years old now) which has a barometer/altimeter on it which warns me if there's a change in pressure etc so then switch phone on to check local radar reports...........

I'm not interested in TV while on hols but with COVID-19 issue we did a couple if times use my phone as hotspot and check news headlines on iPlayer through out T5's android head unit but that's all and it didn't use much data at all.


----------



## Fdhadi (Oct 26, 2020)

witzend said:


> With practice it's easy we have a maxview manual on the vans roof just with the knowledge of where the sun will be at midday and/or which direction other dishes in the area are pointing my wife can locate a signal while I turn the gas on



Do exactly the same. So easy and perfect picture all around Europe. Have it set up in seconds, much quicker than the auto ones which just keep going around & around. Have SkyQ set up in less than 45 seconds every time.


----------



## witzend (Oct 28, 2020)

GeoffL said:


> The seller's profile has alarm bells going off in my head. The guy could be legit.


Well He wasn't I took a chance and Ebay refunded my money today


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 28, 2020)

Borders2 said:


> Umm where we had no tv signal there was no phone either or at least on our o2 phones. Which makes me laugh when people say they are going hill walking with no  map or compass as their phone is both.... that is when it works of course.



Done 186 Munro’s, over 200 Corbets.
I use compass and maps.
But I use my phone with or without a signal on ViewRanger never had a problem.
Even with absolutely no phone signal.
I also carry a portable recharge, just in case,
I know what it’s like to struggle in the mist.
And I have with the aid of a phone helped to get myself and others off a hill covered in mist so dense I could only see 30-40 feet ahead.

As far as I am concerned anything that helps with navigation has to be good.
But you should also know how to use a map and compass.
Use modern tech to assist, but never be totally reliant upon it.
But don‘t be a Luddite either, use modern technology wisely instead.


----------



## GrahamPye (Nov 1, 2020)

Norfolk Jim said:


> O2 is useless in Scotland I've been told


I don't believe that's the case. there are certainly places where you can't get an O2 signal, but that's true for all the networks. The Highlands and Islands Development Council encouraged (I think there was money involved!) Vodafone and O2 to share masts and increase coverage in order to make it easier for businesses to develop there. At one time O2 and/or Vodafone was actually the *only* signal you could get north of the border...

Nowadays, all the networks are increasing their coverage, and we increase our chances of getting online by covering several bases - my phone is O2, my wife's is Vodafone and our MiFi box is EE. We can usally get a signal from one of them


----------

